# Single and looking for a relationship, open to long distance



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

I'm single and looking for a guy who is very simular to me. Someone with SA obviously, and also someone a virgin whos had little to no contact with the opposite sex, and he'd preferably be cynical. Most importantly he should be clingy like me and believe that you should spend and want to spend nearly all of your time with that special someone (not counting school and work).


----------



## shyusa (Dec 4, 2004)

How old are you if i may ask?


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

22


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

What happened to the other one?


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

It ended badly.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I don't think you'd like me, for different reasons (I smoke, drink, and am not a virgin), but I'm responding purely out of curiosity after reading your other post today. Why is it so important that the guy be a virgin? I am not, but I don't look at it as a big deal... I used to think that I would be more comfortable around a girl that has never had sex, but then I realized, to me, that is kind of selfish and just makes more limitations on my part. I already don't prefer a girl who has lots of friends and generally has a social network in her life. I don't like it when a girl (or a potential friend) seems to have enjoyed her life more than I have. It's sad, really, but when I think of my fantasy partner, I think of someone really lonesome, given up on themself in some regards, and generally just lonely in the same ways I am (affection starved?), and we could somehow fill this critical void, as if it's going to open the door to enjoying life. Maybe it will, but at the same time, I don't think I will find her, so I try to be more open-minded.


----------



## LazerCarp (May 6, 2005)

.


----------



## ShafferNY (Nov 11, 2003)

*Re: Single and looking for a relationship, open to long dist*



LoneLioness said:


> I'm single and looking for a guy who is very simular to me. Someone with SA obviously, and also someone a virgin whos had little to no contact with the opposite sex, and he'd preferably be cynical. Most importantly he should be clingy like me and believe that you should spend and want to spend nearly all of your time with that special someone (not counting school and work).


Wow, I thought I was the only one who felt that way.

My biggest worry was that if I ever found someone, I might be too clingy and smother her, which would make her bolt the other direction.


----------



## LazerCarp (May 6, 2005)

.


----------



## ShafferNY (Nov 11, 2003)

:agree :lol


----------



## Doug (Feb 28, 2004)

Well, I have SA and I am clingy to....other than that I don't seem to match what U are looking for at all, lol...but if U want someone to talk to give me a chance anyway...I am always open to meeting new online friends


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

BeNice said:


> I don't think you'd like me, for different reasons (I smoke, drink, and am not a virgin), but I'm responding purely out of curiosity after reading your other post today. Why is it so important that the guy be a virgin? I am not, but I don't look at it as a big deal... I used to think that I would be more comfortable around a girl that has never had sex, but then I realized, to me, that is kind of selfish and just makes more limitations on my part. I already don't prefer a girl who has lots of friends and generally has a social network in her life. I don't like it when a girl (or a potential friend) seems to have enjoyed her life more than I have. It's sad, really, but when I think of my fantasy partner, I think of someone really lonesome, given up on themself in some regards, and generally just lonely in the same ways I am (affection starved?), and we could somehow fill this critical void, as if it's going to open the door to enjoying life. Maybe it will, but at the same time, I don't think I will find her, so I try to be more open-minded.


It's important for various reasons, I guess I just don't feel like defending it anymore because I already have, and on this board too, so many times before. I don't see it selfish as all on my part since I'm a virgin myself. Its same as a non smoker not wanting to date a smoker.

Other then that I think I'd like to just say that I posted that ad when I was feeling very sad and lonely. I'm not ready for another relationship now, I'm not even over my online ex yet and don't know if I ever will be. I would love to get to know some guys in my area though, so feel free to reply but don't expect anything other then friendship for now.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I hope I didn't offend you there. I didn't mean to imply that you're selfish. I fear upsetting people too much  Just don't always think about what I type over here.. and you don't have to defend why it's important. I'm not gonna defend my own, either. They are just there, but I guess I am... desperate? I don't know. 

hang in there with everything, though. I'm trying to, but I seem to be more manic in the past months, but I'm just trying to stay positive.


----------



## AppleEatsWorm (Apr 2, 2005)

That sounds like me if you'd just added the word "crappy".


----------



## 30103 (Jan 17, 2004)

LoneLioness said:


> Its same as a non smoker not wanting to date a smoker.


...except a smoker can become a non-smoker.

would you accept a born-again virgin?


----------



## peregrine (May 31, 2005)

*Re: Single and looking for a relationship, open to long dist*

---


----------



## shyguy2005 (Jan 22, 2005)

LoneLioness wrote:
I'm single and looking for a guy who is very simular to me. Someone with SA obviously, and also someone a virgin whos had little to no contact with the opposite sex, and he'd preferably be cynical. Most importantly he should be clingy like me and believe that you should spend and want to spend nearly all of your time with that special someone (not counting school and work).

Sounds like my situation as well, except switch around all of the genders. :fall


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

30103 said:


> LoneLioness said:
> 
> 
> > Its same as a non smoker not wanting to date a smoker.
> ...


Probably not, unless I don't meet someone who is a virgin within the next 5 years....there seem to be enough virgin guys around though, at least more then girls it seems for some reason. My main problem seems to be finding someone who will want to spend most of their time with me, and just me :/


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

I edited my original post. I re-read my comments and they sounded argumentative which I wasn't trying to be. This is you contact post and I shouldn't have brought any debate into it. Sorry


----------

